# Photos of River Hawk Kingfisher



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

not to cause any fuss, but it really looks like the Super. What is it rated for???


----------



## CAJUN (Dec 10, 2006)

20hp - max


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

oh........ looks like it should be more......


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

I've never seen a super with a CC or with the beam that the Kingfisher has. I thought the RH should be rated for more HP's too - but I also thought the new LT15 and LT25 would be rated for more HP's. I'm not sure why they didn't give the boats a little extra beam to get a higher rating - but if memory is correct - it had something to do with new Coast Guard standards...or something like that. If so - it's a shame that Custom Gheenoe had to spend money on two molds. The Peenoe 16' for instance (www.spiderboats.com) is smaller than the LT's and RH but is rated for a 25! I guess the Coast Guard isn't that for inshore (Arkansas). 

What we need is for someone to come out with a Rivernoe or a GheeHawk!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its a microskiff [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]

surface-mount shark-eye lights??????????


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

I asked that question a while back. Sharkeyes - they have two types - one is recessed flush with silver/chrome and the other is a plastic that mounts. Don't ask me why two types - I think of them as flush only and are the ones I will order on my boat.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd have to learn how to steer with my ankles.


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey GeorgiaSkiff,
I am part of the ARMY, but I will say that boat looks sharp. Love the outboard. Originally I wanted the Tohatsu 18 4-stroke for my Highsider, but decided the 114 lbs. was just too much weight. Ended up with a Yammy 15 Hp 2-smoke. Thanks for sharing. 

Scott


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> I'd have to learn how to steer with my ankles.



yeah, right, looks like my kid would be perfect for that boat. IMHO---it still looks exactly like a gheenoe, only its NOT!!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

'Joja, just some of my obso's. Interesting to see a little bit of bass boat influence with the sport steering wheel. Not really this salties cup of tea. Wider beam for more ponies defeats the micro-skiff conceptionio. A 16 ft Peenee-0 that you mentioned with 52" beam claims 40 mph- freakin' scary!  Noticed the pole, is there flats fishing up in Georgia or is this a Florida boat? There was something else I was going to say..oh yeah....

*GHEENOES REWWWWWL!* [smiley=supercool.gif]


And someone did come up with a rivernoe and a gheehawk, Riverhawk! Or should I say *River-HACK*!


----------



## KWBOATS (Jan 25, 2007)

hey georgia skiff thanks for posting pics of my boat i have not had a chance too. the shark eyes were what i could find local i will probably chang later. the pics dont show very well but im a big guy and there is plenty of room behind console . i live in charlston and we have plenty of flats fishing


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't care what name is on the side. It beats presser washing the drive way. Just get out and fish...


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

The Riverhawk appears to have improved. Maybe this is due to the new owner. Thanks for taking time to post the pics.

I am also a die hard Gheenoe fan (have owned three), but would consider an RH someday if it met all of my needs and budget. Here would be some of my hang ups right away...

First, the boat looks good ,but not truly customized. There are nice improvements, but the additions look more like an after thought than a preconceived design. I am a big CC fan, but this one appears close to the rear deck and too short. I have never been in this RH configuration, but it does not appear to lend itself to driving while standing. Additionally, I feel the CC model would be better served by a binnacle mount than the side control box. If you know you will be sitting while driving this is no big deal. Speaking of sitting, the seat looks like an Igloo cooler cushion. Something as simple as custom cushions would really add to the boats flair. Something with Riverhawk and flames shooting out embroidered on it ;D

The platform detracts from the boats appearance. The rear deck space is obviously affected. The deck space is a nice feature of this boat, but I do not lime the hatched with raised edges. I would like to see a RH with better manged dry storage on the decks (with no raised edges), or simply no hatches at all.

The engine is good, but most of the Florida guys are probably cringing looking at the 4 stroke, battery and gas all in the back with the driver. Again this defeats what most are trying to do with the micros.

I bet we see more customization, and improved dry storage in future desgns.

I'd like to ride in the boat...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

> hey georgia skiff thanks for posting pics of my boat i have not had a chance too. the shark eyes were what i could find local i will probably chang later. the pics dont show very well but im a big guy and there is plenty of room behind console . i live in charlston and we have plenty of flats fishing


Welcome to the forum. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

South Carolina? I guess that 'splains the SC in the reg. # [smiley=1-mmm.gif]

Flair-shmair! I use a Igloo cush for my tush too. Great idea I thought. Even though its not a Gheenoe I think you got one nice and practical bote as far as I'm concerned. 

P.S. your console doesn't overcrowd amidship, very micro-onic.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks like a '59 DeSoto. :-? Welcome aboard.


----------



## KWBOATS (Jan 25, 2007)

whats wrong with a 59 desoto ??????????????


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing some fishing pics. When are you taking it out next?


----------



## KWBOATS (Jan 25, 2007)

probably in the morning if it warms up some supposed to be 30 at 7am


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Nothing is wrong with a 59 Desoto... you gotta love those fenders! I have teased Harley for years about how the Super looks like an old Chevy and there is more than a passing resemblance. I am sure the boat is imminently competent it's just a little funny looking. Then again, you've never met me before and you don't know how funny looking I am!


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

Bobbyh - 

Bob at RH called and told me the photos were posted on the website. Mine will have the large CC but the small CC you went with sure does leave alot of room! Check your PM.


----------

